# Spurgeon quote



## Poimen (Nov 9, 2008)

I read a statement by Spurgeon on conversion once and I would like to find it again (I believe it was in one of his sermons). I am not quoting here but summarizing:

The sign above the door read 'Come unto me all you who weary' (or something like that) and when I entered in and turned around the sign said 'as many as who were ordained to eternal life believed'

Does anyone remember the reference? I am not sure if I even have the scripture texts right but the basic idea is sound.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Nov 9, 2008)

Seems there are a few variations:

"People are all standing in a room with several doors. Above one door is a sign which reads "All who will may enter." Those who choose to enter the door find on the back side of the door a sign which reads, "Chosen in Christ before the foundation of the world." quote attributed to Donald Grey Barnhouse

Another quote from another source read:

"Perhaps you are familiar with this parable concerning the difficulties of affirming both man’s free will and God’s all-encompassing sovereignty.

A sign above the door to Heaven boldly proclaims “Whosoever will may come!” However, once through Heaven’s gates, an astute observer will notice that the flip side of the sign says, “Only those predestined before the foundation of the world may enter.”"

And another one much the same:

"It has been worded like this, "Before salvation we see a sign on the outside, 'WHOSOEVER WILL MAY COME'; we go inside; we turn back and look over the door and see a sign, 'CHOSEN IN Christ BEFORE THE FOUNDATION OF THE WORLD.'"


----------



## bookslover (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, you've got a little more than 3,500 sermons to choose from...


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Well, you've got a little more than 3,500 sermons to choose from...



Yeah, he did preach a time or two.


----------

